

Ask HN: Good podcasts for developers - codemonkeymike

I remember seeing a thread way back about good podcasts for developers to keep up to date and in the loop. Now I commute 4 hours a day 5 days a week and burn through all the podcasts I know about in a couple days. Are there any developer focused podcasts that you listen to?<p>Here are the ones I listen to already:<p>Tech Zing,TWiST, Bikeshed, Giant Robots, NodeUp, Developers Tea, Shop Talk, Coder Radio, Linux For The Rest of Us, JavaScript Jabber
======
squiguy7
Software Engineering Radio is an enjoyable one. [1] However they don't publish
as frequently as the others might.

[1]: [http://www.se-radio.net/](http://www.se-radio.net/)

------
borplk
Security Now, Hansel minutes, Changelog

